
Declassified documents show three Mexican presidents worked for the CIA - lobo_tuerto
http://www.huffingtonpost.com.mx/2017/10/31/documentos-desclasificados-evidencian-que-tres-presidentes-mexicanos-trabajaban-para-la-cia_a_23261261/
======
davidmr
This has actually been declassified for quite a while[0].

Coincidentally, I started reading _Narcoland: The Mexican Drug Lords And Their
Godfathers_ by Anabel Hernández last week, and although the writing is a bit
scattershot, it’s quite an eye-opener. I’m only 1/4 through it, but so far,
the level of detail is shocking about precisely how deep rooted the corruption
is (or at least was until the mid nineties, which is where I’m at now) inside
the Mexican government and simultaneously how invasive the interference is
from the US government.

[0]
[https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu/NSAEBB/NSAEBB204/](https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu/NSAEBB/NSAEBB204/)

------
pacomerh
Key part towards the end. "Mexico partnered with the U.S in many ways, from
helping intercept the russian and cuban embassies, to trying to find links
between Oswald and the Kennedy assassination. Sources told the CIA that Oswald
had deposited 5k dlls in a Mexican bank. In a document dated march 9, 1964, it
was reported that Mexico traced all of these deposits in Mexican banks trying
to look for the money. They didn't find any transactions by Oswald" wrote the
NYT as part of these new revelations.

------
amerine
Adolfo López Mateos, Gustavo Díaz Ordaz and Luis Echeverría

~~~
Scipio_Afri
No surprise that this falls before the reforms brought forth by the church
committee in 1975. They were presidents spanning from 1960-1976

------
rdiddly
Finally Trump does something I like (declassifying these Kennedy files).

I also liked the snide remark in the article about how these presidents were
CIA employees who governed Mexico "in their spare time."

~~~
meitham
What's the chance these documents are not actually true? If I was the CIA I
would use these leaks to declassify false information about my enemies, hoping
to destabilise their regimes.

~~~
fellellor
It's hard for me to believe that the US gov considers Mexican establishment to
be it's enemy.

~~~
wmeredith
Have you listened to anything POTUS has said about Mexico in the last year?

~~~
fellellor
I meant in general, traditionally etc. That should count for something.

------
amerine
Anyone have a good English translation?

~~~
rdiddly
Direct link (a doozy):

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.huffingtonpost.com.mx%2F2017%2F10%2F31%2Fdocumentos-
desclasificados-evidencian-que-tres-presidentes-mexicanos-trabajaban-para-la-
cia_a_23261261%2F&edit-text=&act=url)

------
jeabo
No lo creo.

